# Betta picture contest winners!!



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Thank you all for your wonderful pictures of your bettas! I enjoyed looking at and getting the pics. This was a SUPER close contest!

*Male winning category:*

1st place: *TraceyL Sapphire *









2nd place: *Shannon48 Eyeland*









3rd place: *QuicksilverBetta Quicksilver *









*Female winning category:*

1st place: *Feanor Yolanda*









2nd place: *Kat50 Moonpie*









3rd place: *Dan46 Floki*









Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Also, Honorable mention is *burtlesnurf with Luci. 







*


----------

